#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Applied Simulation: Modeling and Analysis Using FlexSim

## dorota1618

Hello!

I would like to ask if anyone does have a book Applied Simulation: Modeling and Analysis Using FlexSim


I will be very grateful for help.See More: Applied Simulation: Modeling and Analysis Using FlexSim

----------


## geomodelers

Greatly anyone to share FlexSim e-books

Thanks

----------

